# Looking for a good quality strat body



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,

Looking for good quality strat body. Preferred not to.be chinese. Ive build a few kits and quality seems to be going down. Id like Canadian made and fair price. I know quality isn't cheap these days. Located in Toronto. Thanks in advance

Jeff


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Contact @nnieman (a member of this forum)

He is in Ontario and makes many styles of guitar bodies from several species of wood.


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

greco said:


> Contact @nnieman (a member of this forum)
> 
> He is in Ontario and makes many styles of guitar bodies from several species of wood.


Thanks greco!


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Jsimms said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for good quality strat body. Preferred not to.be chinese. Ive build a few kits and quality seems to be going down. Id like Canadian made and fair price. I know quality isn't cheap these days. Located in Toronto. Thanks in advance
> 
> Jeff


What's a fair price, to you?

Cheers Peter.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you want a good quality kit and are not afraid of spending a few bucks check out PGK (precision guitar kits) In Vancouver BC. You get what you pay for


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

knight_yyz said:


> If you want a good quality kit and are not afraid of spending a few bucks check out PGK (precision guitar kits) In Vancouver BC. You get what you pay for


I've seen their stuff. Yes you're right you get what you pay for. I just need a body for a fender neck. Not a whole kit or that would be a great option. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Silvertone said:


> What's a fair price, to you?
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I was hoping between 2 and 300 dollars.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

I second @nnieman. He's got a wider selection of wood types as well. 

If you want something basic- Solo sells complete Strat kits for under 200. But. The wood isn't anything special, basswood body I believe on the cheapest options and then Alder on the more pricey kits. 

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you like trans blue? I've got a parts caster I made about 10+ years ago I'm thinking of de-parting. Mighty Mite licenced body.















$100 plus shipping?


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Do you like trans blue? I've got a parts caster I made about 10+ years ago I'm thinking of de-parting. Mighty Mite licenced body.
> View attachment 347980
> View attachment 347981
> 
> $100 plus shipping?


Side note....

How much for the whole thing? She's pretty. 

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

DaddyShred said:


> I second @nnieman. He's got a wider selection of wood types as well.
> 
> If you want something basic- Solo sells complete Strat kits for under 200. But. The wood isn't anything special, basswood body I believe on the cheapest options and then Alder on the more pricey kits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Yes not looking for a kit. Just body. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Jsimms said:


> Yes not looking for a kit. Just body. Thanks for your advice.


Solo sells just bodys as well. 

Still recommend nnieman first tho lol

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I am on a wait list for a SOLO Tele body in Surf green. $100. No idea what it will be like when it arrives though.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

DaddyShred said:


> Side note....
> 
> How much for the whole thing? She's pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


$200 plus shipping. Large headstock licenced neck, also Mighty Mite. All gold hardware, Wilkinson Tuners, I don't remember what the pickups are, probably mexi-strat take-offs.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> $200 plus shipping. Large headstock licenced neck, also Mighty Mite. All gold hardware, Wilkinson Tuners, I don't remember what the pickups are, probably mexi-strat take-offs.
> View attachment 347985


I'll DM you

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> Do you like trans blue? I've got a parts caster I made about 10+ years ago I'm thinking of de-parting. Mighty Mite licenced body.
> View attachment 347980
> View attachment 347981
> 
> $100 plus shipping?


It looks great. Im hoping to finish it myself in dakota red nitro.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jsimms said:


> It looks great. Im hoping to finish it myself in dakota red nitro.


Ah, you want an unfinished body. Gotcha


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

Spalt king makes beautiful-looking bodies. But most are figured pieces of wood, so I’d feel bad painting a solid colour on one.

(Haven’t tried one, but hope to someday.)


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

hondamatic said:


> Spalt king makes beautiful-looking bodies. But most are figured pieces of wood, so I’d feel bad painting a solid colour on one.
> 
> (Haven’t tried one, but hope to someday.)


Thanks you i will check them out


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> If you want a good quality kit and are not afraid of spending a few bucks check out PGK (precision guitar kits) In Vancouver BC. You get what you pay for


My last 4 guitar purchases has been PGK


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Jsimms said:


> I've seen their stuff. Yes you're right you get what you pay for. I just need a body for a fender neck. Not a whole kit or that would be a great option. Thanks for your reply


They do sell just bodies or necks. Select custom order, then choose both,neck or just body.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Jsimms said:


> I've seen their stuff. Yes you're right you get what you pay for. I just need a body for a fender neck. Not a whole kit or that would be a great option. Thanks for your reply


1 pice alder body is $172 usd (2-3 piece body is $140)


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Vally said:


> 1 pice alder body is $172 usd (2-3 piece body is $140)


I'll check that out! I know its a small detail. But the whole USD thing bugs me haha. If you're a Canadian company. Prices should be in Canadian dollars. Paying an extra 30 cents on the dollar is a pain in the butt. At least its an option.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's one for you.

Mahogany Strat Body - Wood to Works


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> Mahogany Strat Body - Wood to Works


Hey! 0 in stock haha. Thats ok. Im a bit of a purist for this one. Im thinking ill go alder. It kind of makes it easy being seamp ash is rare and they want an arm and leg for it.


hondamatic said:


> Spalt king makes beautiful-looking bodies. But most are figured pieces of wood, so I’d feel bad painting a solid colour on one.
> 
> (Haven’t tried one, but hope to someday.)


I looked them up. Wow. I'd actually be disappointed in myself to do an opaque finish over alot of those bodies. They clearly pick very nice grain patterns for their bodies. Thank you.


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Something arrived today.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jsimms said:


> Something arrived today.


looks promising!


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> looks promising!


My wife brought it in. Going to be a long day at work! I'll open the box and share my findings tonight!


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm extremely pleased with the quality of this. My friend refinished a guitar with this stuff this fall. So i was already going to try myself. I went to the website to buy lacquer and saw they also had bodies for sale. So I sent them an email enquiring about it. They were very quick about getting back to me and had an answer for my questions. So i took a chance and was rewarded. We all say.... you get what you pay for. And its true! This is beautiful. I doubt ill have to sand it at all. You'll see from the pictures the fit and finish of the body is great. My friends nitro finish turned out extremely well. So if i can do half as good of a job ill be happy! Now i just need it to get warm enough to spray in the garage.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks good! I'm intrigued by the lacquer company as well, hopefully it turns out great for you. What kind of wood is that? And do you mind telling us what it cost?


----------



## Jsimms (Jan 28, 2021)

Mikev7305 said:


> Looks good! I'm intrigued by the lacquer company as well, hopefully it turns out great for you. What kind of wood is that? And do you mind telling us what it cost?


Its alder. 2 piece center joined. Nice and light too actually. The kit was 325 bucks and i added the polishing compounds. I priced them separately from two different sources and this just made way more sense given my friends experience with the company and it was a better deal. I was speaking with them and found out its all 100% canadian made. Which is awesome! Especially these days. If you're looking for their site its 

Www.greatlakescustomcolour.com


----------

